

IDE and Editor survey - ville
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1lgp25sLFCKw5K58mrxb4PmIpZpn0yzAD329EFVB0ZKI/viewform

======
imdsm
Takes a good five minutes to fill in but will be interested to see the results
of this.

I suspect it will be people who want a more up to date, more stable sublime.
We'll see.

~~~
thejosh
Is sublime unstable for you? How do you use it?

I use it 8 hours a day professionally (web dev in php/python) or hobby
(python/go/whatever) and it works really well.

------
Pitarou
"How much would you pay?" is totally the wrong question to ask. People have no
idea how much they'd actually pay until you show them the product and invite
them to get their credit card out. And it's well known that people's
willingness to pay is affected by all kinds of seemingly irrelevant cues.

If this is a market research exercise "Do you pay for you development tools?"
would be a much more useful question.

~~~
marcosdumay
Up to now, I've never considered personaly buying a development environment.
Now I can say the idea is kind of disgusting - imagining my development tools
evolve into silos, like happened with social interaction and portable apps.

I guess I know exactly how much I'd pay.

------
Cederfjard
ville, is this survey yours? Will it be considered done based on time or
answers? It's interesting, looking forward to the results!

~~~
ville
Nice to see lots of interest in the survey! We set this up with a friend of
mine because we did not find much existing data about this subject. We'll keep
it open for the rest of week and provide the results and analysis next week.

~~~
Edmond
Please add my email to your list and notify me directly, I might miss an HN
post..

I completed the survey and selected our product (crudzilla.com)...will be
interest to know what developer attitude is given my obvious business
interest:)

~~~
ville
No problem, we will notify you. This also gave us an idea to add an optional
email address field to the survey for notifying about the results.

------
sgarlatm
Where can we see the results of the survey?

~~~
ville
OP here. We will do an analysis of the results and publish them here after we
get enough responses.

------
cheedot
i am interested in this

